
San Francisco is heating up, economy slowing down - jmorin007
http://kristian.tumblr.com/post/47818549/san-francisco-is-heating-up-economy-slowing-down
======
jrockway
This article is really poorly titled. The first paragraph should be the title:

 _Despite the recent economic downturn hitting the United States there is a
buzz of activity in the internet world. San Francisco is not slowing down,
neither is the thirst for innovation or knowledge._

~~~
tptacek
Comma "we hope."

